

Everything you need to know about cryptography in 1 hour [slides/audio] - mukyu
http://www.fosslc.org/drupal/content/everything-you-need-know-about-cryptography-1-hour

======
mukyu
This was discussed earlier (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1346711>),
but the audio was not available at the time.

